# Dealing with multiple projects and deadlines at the same time



## nikolas (May 10, 2013)

How do you deal? Do you try to avoid it?

At the moment I'm working on:

1. Scoring a 3d short movie for a dome (!!!!)
2. Notating various scores that need to be sent off to the press and then to various places in the world for the publishing house.
3. Scoring a computer game.

All three have tight deadlines which seem to be the one next to the other (all in March), and it's starting to drive me insane... And this is along my normal life, with the lesson and being a single dad (my wife's working abroad).

I can't afford to lose any of the gigs, since I do need the money and all are quite promising. I can't let down anyone, but the pressure is raising and I can't keep up...

Any tips (apart from NOT triple booking myself)?


----------



## givemenoughrope (May 10, 2013)

I can't say that I have your "problem" this month but I can suggest staying calm and focused. I gave up coffee in exchange for an espresso, green tea and water. Daily aerobic exercise (walking, bike) and standing (or alternating with a high stool) while working helps. Stretching all day. Of course, getting a good night sleep is of paramount importance. Eliminate large meals, heavy foods and sugar. Anything that you can do to keep yourself focused and the workflow/output steady. Stress will wear you out in minutes (me anyway). It's all "Jedi" stuff. 

This is all common knowledge but it really makes all the difference for me. Don't let the little things like revisions or computer issues wear you down, etc.


----------



## composeradrian (May 10, 2013)

For me, in situations like this, I find an hour-by-hour schedule very useful. For some that may be TOO systematic and robotic, but for me, I'm able to contain everything within its zone. You shouldn't have to sit down feeling you have to do everything at once. Just spend a bit of energy allotting time to each objective (including everything outside of music) in your day-to-day schedule.

As deadlines get closer, it becomes do-or-die for time and getting things done if your behind. But if you follow a schedule closely, you'll mostly feel busy but not overworked and panicked.

Just an idea that works for me.


----------



## nikolas (May 10, 2013)

thanks...

I don't drink coffee so that's fine. I don't enjoy sugary stuff too much so that's ok as well. But I have to drink some beer to sleep otherwise I'll stay up all night. The fact that my wife has been working abroad since August, has torn me apart actually! 

The one thing I can take up from you post immediately would be the stretching and exercising, which is something I should've done a long time ago... Silly me I guess...

Thanks...

(Thankfully my PC has been steady since 2009 when I bought it, and I have 2 backups running, so I hope there won't be a serious issue)...


----------



## givemenoughrope (May 10, 2013)

I was actually drawing up a schedule yesterday like adrian suggested above. THAT feeling, the 'oh sh*t' time crunch feeling is inevitable but to feel it constantly is too much. I was thinking about how insanely productive I was through school on a strict schedule. Seems like the only way to go.

Having your better half away from you will mess anyone up. I have no suggestions there. I find myself watching the most insane horror flicks until 4am, pulling out my old death metal/jazz cds and generally just not taking care of myself when she isn't around. I try to prepare for those times by being my own 'parent' or something. 

Exercise and getting the blood pumping even just here and there is so important for me to focus. I wish someone had shook that into me years ago.


----------



## Greg (May 10, 2013)

Try to totally forget about the deadlines and just start working.


----------



## nikolas (May 10, 2013)

Greg @ Fri May 10 said:


> Try to totally forget about the deadlines and just start working.


No, I work well under deadlines, (as most artists I think), so that's not an option... :-/


----------



## passenger57 (May 10, 2013)

Solution:
Bring in a trusted buddy or colleague to help you out. Pay accordingly and then give them an 'additional music' credit. Easy 
Why suffer alone? lol


----------



## germancomponist (May 10, 2013)

What composeradrian said. Work systematically and forget everything else around..... .

I am sure you will manage it, Nikolas!


----------



## AndreasWaldetoft (May 10, 2013)

nikolas @ Fri May 10 said:


> How do you deal? Do you try to avoid it?
> 
> 
> All three have tight deadlines which seem to be the one next to the other (all in March), and it's starting to drive me insane...



Wow the deadlines in march? Your way behind then if you didnt mean month of may.

Been there though, minus the wife being abroad... its the opposite, she has to take care of our 3 kids while Im trying to deal with all the deadlines.

Hope you get it sorted Nikolas.

Cheers


----------



## AndreasWaldetoft (May 10, 2013)

Oh and I forgot to say I got it sorted... 3 full length scores and it worked out allright. 3 hours of orchestral music in one of them so my wife was not happy at all. But i know being a single parent makes it tougher. Try to be very effective and do not surf the forums to much. 
Oh and cutting down on sleep dont work in the long run and is bad for health, at least for me... I need at least 5 hours to be creative enough.


----------



## nikolas (May 10, 2013)

May... May... Darnit! :(


----------



## Jimbo 88 (May 10, 2013)

ok I have 3 ways of dealing with this issue depending on the type of jobs. I first start by setting internal deadlines, like project A needs to be done by a certain date so I have to do x amount of music a day. 

One way is to divide my day up... morning is project A, afternoon is project B, evening is project C. I don't jump to the next project unless my daily goal for that project is met.

Way 2..I block a whole day out for a project, then rotate each day. Or perhaps Project A for a day and B&C divide up for the next day.

Way 3.. This is the way I prefer, but not always feasible. Go full on project A with an occasional break to the other projects just to meet deadlines, like to turn in samples for the client. Finish project A before getting to B...etc.


I try my hardest to keep to a schedule, work until I've met my quota, but do not work too late at night. I keep a regular schedule and any all nighters happen only at the very end.

Seems I always start slow and by the end I can fly once i get themes or a good work flow going.

Keeping my body on schedule seems to be the key for me. Eating and sleeping at the same times everyday tends to lower the amout of stress my body feels.


Then the family always jumps in to mess things up, but what can you do?? :lol: 

Good luck. Congrats!


----------



## Dean (May 11, 2013)

nikolas @ Fri May 10 said:


> How do you deal? Do you try to avoid it?
> Any tips (apart from NOT triple booking myself)?



You're a hard working composer(with a loving family) whos lucky enough to be working on multible projects at the same time.You are in a very privileged position,there are countless composers out there who would do anything to be in your place.I think being aware of how fortunate you are will give you the strength to dig deep and keep your eye on the prize,(happy & healthy family,wife,life etc)

This is how I view things when m feeling sorry about myself,..
However long a day seems it always comes to an end,..keep it all in perspective and remember how fortunate you really are. D


----------



## rgames (May 11, 2013)

If you need help, hire help. Why is that so complicated to figure out? 

I see this question pretty regularly - what am I missing?

rgames


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (May 11, 2013)

Nikolas,

This is an important topic. As you grow as a composer, you need to plan everything the right way. 

It seems you are hitting that point now. Since November last year, I have worked on 6 big feature film scores back to back with 5 more to go this year already booked in advance.

In between, I worked on over 10 commercials, 3 songs, a remix and music for a new TV show. I also had to undergo a surgery and was off work for about 10 days.

This does indeed leave very little time to socialise or my girl friend - luckily, I do not have kids or immediate family to take care of. But I am not one to hit the pubs or clubs whatever. I like writing music and exploring like all of us. Of course, I do need to take time off and there comes a time to temporarily switch off the system and take a break!

Get help, when you need it. Get an additional composer/producer on board. Manage small slots for all clients for meetings and playing them the music - presentations etc. Make sure they are comfy. 

Let them know the time you are available for and make sure they meet the deadlines as much as you do. 

Hire an in-house engineer to prepare your tracks/stems and mix as things get done. This can be done remotely as well of course. But if business is growing, you need the right infrastructure to do this properly.

Book a studio, get professionals on board etc etc...

Learn to write fast and negotiate the time you have with you with different clients. Things do get delayed sometimes but its usually all manageable. If not, sometimes you do really have to say no. I do it all the time. 

Let others know that you are also working on other things and not just their private slave. Of course, with the best intention. 

This will allow them to plan their time with you as well. It also helps I guess somewhere psychologically that you are so busy!

Cleints can be ruthless and not all that understanding but let them know your schedule and dates.

I work with multiple composers and clients. All of them have to book the dates and understand that there are indeed other commitments.

In the end of course, you really cant do it - recommend someone else! I always recommend some of my friends when I know I absolutely wont be able to do it. At least, they can work with someone else who I can introduce to.

I havnt had a single day off for over a month now. But, I manage my time - almost! 

And I almost do not have a single day off till about 6th June but then I am taking all of June off from work.

I did a score last year on my own and I did indeed get two additional composers on board and an assistant because you cannot do everything alone. As a leader, you also need to figure out how to plan everything and when to focus on what part of the process - let others take care of other things. 

Good luck with your work and keep it together - you will be able to do it! 



Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (May 11, 2013)

Dean @ Sat May 11 said:


> nikolas @ Fri May 10 said:
> 
> 
> > How do you deal? Do you try to avoid it?
> ...



+1


----------



## Christof (May 11, 2013)

Nicolas, you should be happy to have so much work to do.
Good luck and all the best!

Christof


----------



## nikolas (May 11, 2013)

Dean: Thanks mate!  Much obliged. And I know very well how lucky I am, especially in a country like Greece! So this is not me being ungrateful (only perhaps a bit complaining)...

But the honest truth is that all of this (exactly because of Greece) is accompanied by a rather low paycheck (or anyhow, not enough to hire help at this point). So I have to stand a bit longer alone, until I have the budget to hire someone... (This goes to Richard). 

Tanuj: Thanks for your post and everything you say makes total sense. Just keep in mind that my projects are different in nature, so this bit is confusing me a little, to be honest. Along with my own will and drive to compose, I have to do all of this, which makes me feel like a split personality right now! brrr...


----------



## cc64 (May 11, 2013)

I feel you Nikolas.

Hope you have a nanny at least!

Claude


----------



## Markus S (May 12, 2013)

Best way to deal with it for me is to make a calendar in advance of the time I will spend. So for a month, ie, I know exactly what to produce what day -> If I produce in the speed I plan, I know will get the projects done and there is no need to panic.

If it is too tight (I can also see this on the planning), I will always get another composer and/or composers on board. It is a huge relieve and mostly I have positive experience with it.


----------



## Christof (May 12, 2013)

I missed the part with the single dad...all the best and good luck, may the inspiration be with you!


----------

